# Curious about a black box next to the OBDII port



## Bentley james (Nov 21, 2019)

Hey everyone new to the site and a new owner of a 2014 Cruze LTZ. so while installing an amp and subs into my new Chevy Cruze, I was feeding wire up under the dash and noticed there was a little black box next to the OBD port and it actually resembles a port but it's not.. it got a few wires going to it that seem to lead toward the radio. It looks so similar in fact it almost makes a person think it's something hooked up that's disguised as an obd port. I hate that my first post/reaching out for help seems so paranoia like, but it just seems odd.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bentley james said:


> Hey everyone new to the site and a new owner of a 2014 Cruze LTZ. so while installing an amp and subs into my new Chevy Cruze, I was feeding wire up under the dash and noticed there was a little black box next to the OBD port and it actually resembles a port but it's not.. it got a few wires going to it that seem to lead toward the radio. It looks so similar in fact it almost makes a person think it's something hooked up that's disguised as an obd port. I hate that my first post/reaching out for help seems so paranoia like, but it just seems odd.


Welcome Aboard!

Pictures would help.


----------



## Bentley james (Nov 21, 2019)

It has a button on it.. I pressed It but it didn't seem to do anything


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

It looks like something customized from the previous owner. Or Russians?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Could be an aftermarket foglight switch


----------



## Bentley james (Nov 21, 2019)

Foglights are oem with the switch being integrated to the push button on the headlight deitch


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If in doubt, Meriadoc, always follow your nose. .. errr... I mean wires.


----------

